# 2015---IN REMEMBRANCE....



## Truth Seeker

'* Loss leaves us empty - but learn not to close your heart and mind in grief. Allow life to replenish you. When sorrow comes it seems impossible - but new joys wait to fill the void.' **
-Pam Brown *​


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former New York Gov. Mario Cuomo.  Dead at 82*

Former New York Gov. *Mario Cuomo*, known as a liberal lion and likely Democratic candidate for president in the 1980s and 1990s, died today at age 82, multiple sources confirmed to *ABC News*. 

The cause was heart failure, his family said in a statement issued through the office of his son, current New York Gov. A*ndrew Cuomo.* 


*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Donna Douglas, TV’s Elly May Clampett, has died*

*Donna Douglas*, a Louisiana-born actress who became famous as_ Elly May _on television’s “The Beverly Hillbillies” is reported by several sources as having died on New Year's Day, 2015. She was 81 years old. Her death was first reported by *Shelly Brown *of the Christian gospel group The Browns with the statement:

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Golub has passed.

www.guitarplayer.com/artists/1013/jeff-golub-passes-away-at-59/50053


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Little Jimmy Dickens died today.  He was 94.


----------



## tuxgeo

U.S. Senator Edward W. Brooke, the first black senator elected since reconstruction, has died.

_Edit to add: The danged link worked when I first posted it. (teaches me not to rely on the Boston Globe?)_


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Stuart Scott dies at age of 49*

*Stuart Scott*, a longtime anchor at *ESPN*, died Sunday morning at the age of 49.

Among the features of the new* ESPN *studio in Bristol is a wall of catchphrases made famous by on-air talent over the years. An amazing nine of them belong to one man -- from his signature "Boo-Yah!" to "As cool as the other side of the pillow" to "He must be the bus driver cuz he was takin' him to school."

*In Rememebrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

tuxgeo said:


> U.S. Senator Edward W. Brooke, the first black senator elected since reconstruction, has died.




Here's a *link* that works...


----------



## Mark CMG

John Walski, Ha' Penny Spittlesack of the Bristol Renaissance Faire, has passed.

https://www.facebook.com/whereswalski


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bess Myerson has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/01/05/us/feat-bess-myerson-jewish-miss-america-dead/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Khan Bonfils has passed.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rehearsal-new-production-Dante-s-Inferno.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Patriot' actress Skye McCole Bartusiak dead at 21*

Actress *Skye McCole Bartusiak*, who played *Mel Gibson's *youngest daughter in "The Patriot," died Saturday at her home in Houston, her mother said Sunday. She was 21.

"We lost our girl," *Helen McCole Bartusiak *told *CNN*.


*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Daughter of Zsa Zsa Gabor, Hilton founder dies at 67*

*Francesca Hilton*, daughter of Hollywood icon Zsa Zsa Gabor and the founder of the Hilton hotel empire, has died in Los Angeles aged 67, her publicist said Tuesday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## reelo

R.I.P. to some of my (and my late dad's) favourite satirical cartoonists. You all know what I'm talking about.
The world has become a sick place if humour is getting you killed.


----------



## lrsach01

Truth Seeker said:


> Actress *Skye McCole Bartusiak*, who played *Mel Gibson's *youngest daughter in "The Patriot," died Saturday at her home in Houston, her mother said Sunday. She was 21.
> 
> "We lost our girl," *Helen McCole Bartusiak *told *CNN*.
> 
> 
> *In Remembrance*




She died last summer, July 19, 2014. Her accidental overdose is just now becoming news. Weird.


----------



## Mark CMG

Rod Taylor has passed.

http://www.people.com/article/rod-taylor-dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrae Crouch has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/08/showbiz/andrae-crouch-obit/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

lrsach01 said:


> She died last summer, July 19, 2014. Her accidental overdose is just now becoming news. Weird.




Thanks...was not aware.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roy Tarpley has died.

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...-dallas-mavericks-big-man-roy-tarpley-dies-50


----------



## tuxgeo

Sam Goldwyn Jr. has died


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Junior Malanda has died.

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/232...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Mark CMG

Taylor Negron has passed.

http://www.broadwayworld.com/article/Actor-Writer-Comedian-Taylor-Negron-Dies-at-57-20150110


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aw, man.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Elizabeth Kaltman, Disney Studios PR Executive, Dead At 41*

*Elizabeth Kaltman*, former vice president of communications at the *Motion Picture Association of America *and a PR executive at* The Walt Disney Studios*, passed away Sunday after a two-year long battle with cancer. She was 41.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*La Dolce Vita Actress Anita Ekberg Dies at 83*

*Anita Ekberg*, the Swedish-born actress and sex-symbol of the 1950s and '60s who was immortalized bathing in the Trevi fountain in "La Dolce Vita," has died. She was 83.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Stone has died.

Www.news.yahoo.com/novelist-robert-stone-known-dog-soldiers-dies-77-004621539.html


----------



## Zander

reelo said:


> R.I.P. to some of my (and my late dad's) favourite satirical cartoonists. You all know what I'm talking about.
> The world has become a sick place if humour is getting you killed.




Je suis Charlie.


----------



## Mark CMG

Takao Saito has passed.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/takao-saito-cinematographer-18-kurosawa-761859


----------



## Mark CMG

Bob Magruder has passed.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...arrator-actor-bob-magruder-passes-away/.83142


----------



## Mark CMG

Robert Kinoshita has passed.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/people-n...f-lost-in-space-robot-dies-at-100-1201404482/


----------



## Truth Seeker

Japanese voice acting agency Aoni Production announced on Friday that voice actor *Chikao Ohtsuka *passed away on Thursday due to an Ischemic Heart Disorder. He was 85 years old. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Fowley has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/01/16/entertainment/kim-fowley-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stuart Loory has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/01/17/us/new-york-stuart-loory-obit/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actor, Fitness Instructor Greg Plitt Struck and Killed by Train*

*Greg Plitt*, an actor and renowned fitness instructor, was struck and killed by a Metrolink train on Saturday in Burbank.

He was 37.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ghost in the Shell Singer Origa Passes Away*

Voice actress Jenya reported on her official Twitter account that singer* Origa *(birth name *Ol'ga Yakovleva*) passed away on Saturday due to lung cancer. She was 44 years old. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Don Harron died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Dickerson, who was in Blue Velvet and Hill Street Blues, died January 10.  He was 81.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Greg Plitt, fitness model, and the guy who's body was used for Dr Manhattan, was hit and killed by a train

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/18/entertainment/feat-fitness-expert-greg-plitt-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Faten Hamama has died.

www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-30868512


----------



## Mark CMG

It's being reported that Deane P. Goodwin has passed.

http://forum.reapermini.com/index.php?/topic/58941-deane-p-goodwin-has-passed-away/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steven Rodriguez has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/01/19/entertainment/asap-yams-death/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Anne Kirkbride dead: Coronation Street's beloved Deirdre Barlow dies aged 60*

Coronation Street star *Anne Kirkbride*, who has played _Deirdre Barlow _since 1972, has died aged 60 after a short illness.

The woman known to millions as _Deirdre Barlow _had not been seen in the soap since last October after being given extended leave.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Verna, who created the instant replay, died Sunday.  He was 81.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Genma Taisen Rebirth Writer: Harmagedon/8 Man Creator Kazumasa Hirai Passes Away*

Writer *Kyoichi Nanatsuki *(Project ARMS, Genma Taisen Rebirth) reported on Sunday that he received word of the passing of his collaborator *Kazumasa Hirai*. Nanatsuki added that he was at a loss for words. 

*Hirai* was both an acclaimed science-fiction novelist and the story creator of several manga. His Genma Taisen manga spawned the anime film Genma Taisen (Harmagedon), the Genma Taisen (Genma Wars) television anime series, several manga and novel titles, and most recently, the Genma Taisen Rebirth manga. *Nanatsuki* and artist *Masato Hirase *just launched Genma Taisen Rebirth in August. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ricardo dos Santos has been killed.

www.grindtv.com/action-sports/surf/post/surfer-ricardo-dos-santos-dies-gunshots/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darren Shahlavi has died.

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/da...t-arrow-martial-arts-004000509-us-weekly.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Violetta Degtiareva has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## GrayLinnorm

King Abdullah of Saudi Arabia died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peggy Charren, the founder of Action for Children's Television, died today.  She was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baseball Hall of Fame member Ernie Banks died today.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vince Camuto has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/01/23/living/feat-vince-camuto-dies/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tangerine Dream founder Edgar Froese dies*

One of the most influential figures in German rock music, *Edgar Froese *of _Tangerine Dream_, has died.* Froese*, who was 70, suffered a pulmonary embolism and died in Vienna on Tuesday, *Tangerine Dream *announced on their Facebook page.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TD is one of my all-time favorite electronica bands.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Dannyalcatraz said:


> TD is one of my all-time favorite electronica bands.




Him and his fellow band mates and Kitaro ushering in my love for New Age music, for two decades plus now. Kitaro was the first I listen to, then them. The Movie Legend and it's soundtrack *the very first original one and  very, very, hard to find*, is my all time favorite.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Penny Dann*

*Penny Dann*, who has died of cancer aged 50, was a prolific illustrator of children’s books, with a humorous and vivacious style. Her work appeared in numerous anthologies and in individual picture books by a wide range of authors; she also wrote and illustrated her own series, The Secret Fairy.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barrie Ingham, who did the voice of the title character in The Great Mouse Detective and appeared in Doctor Who, died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## The_Silversword

I just found out Greg Pitt aka DR. Manhattan died, R.I.P. dude.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

The_Silversword said:


> I just found out Greg Pitt aka DR. Manhattan died, R.I.P. dude.



RIP indeed, and condolences to his family.


----------



## Kramodlog

The guy was a model. /wipes tear


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Franklin has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/01/25/us/joe-franklin-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marcus Borg has died. 

www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/22/m...376.html?cps=gravity_2425_8701439491234793031


----------



## Mark CMG

Demis Roussos has passed.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30984851


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Charles Townes, the man who made it possible to have sharks with  lasers on their head died. Possible killed by shark armed with Lasers.

http://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/article8540225.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Colleen McCullough, author of The Thorn Birds, died today after a long illness.  She was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rod McKuen, prolific songwriter and poet, died today.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Djerassi has died.

Www.news.yahoo.com/scientist-considered-father-birth-control-pill-dies-001410983.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Impressive guy. 

Interesting quote (from Richard N. Zare, Stanford) about, "He also is the only person, to my knowledge, to receive from President Nixon the National Medal of Science and to be named on Nixon's blacklist in the same year," . . .


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Geraldine McEwan, ‘Miss Marple’ star, dead at 82*

The family of longtime actress *Geraldine McEwan *says she has died following treatment for a stroke. She was 82.

*McEwan* was known for many roles including playing the famous Agatha Christie detective Miss Marple in 12 TV episodes.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Israeli conductor dies after on-stage collapse*

Renowned Israeli conductor Israel *Yinon* has collapsed and died during a concert performance in Switzerland.

The 59-year-old was conducting at a concert given by a Swiss youth orchestra in Lucerne, when he fell dramatically to the ground. 

An audience member rushed to his aid, but the musician died in an ambulance on the way to hospital. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Monty Oum has passed.

http://roosterteeth.com/news/entry.php?id=5448468


----------



## billd91

I just learned that former German president, Richard von Weizsäcker, died on Jan 31. He became the first democratically elected president to hold office over all of Germany since Paul von Hindenburg in 1934.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Sifford has died.

Www.sports.yahoo.com/news/charlie-sifford-first-black-pga-tour-dies-92-061138763--spt.html


----------



## Alzrius

Mark CMG said:


> Monty Oum has passed.
> 
> http://roosterteeth.com/news/entry.php?id=5448468




Monty's passing has affected me more than I thought it would, enough so that I can't help but take time to write about what he meant to me over on my blog.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former Joystiq, Shacknews editor Andrew Yoon passes away*

It is with a heavy heart today that GamesIndustry.biz can confirm the death of *Andrew Yoon*. Reports surfaced online earlier that a man had drowned at McKinney Falls State Park in Austin, Texas. The name had not been released by local authorities at the time, but we have independently confirmed with the Austin Police Department that the tragic death was indeed* Yoon*.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alan Nunnelee has died. 

www.cnn.com/2015/02/06/politics/alan-nunnelee-dies/index.html


----------



## Falkus

Alzrius said:


> Monty's passing has affected me more than I thought it would, enough so that I can't help but take time to write about what he meant to me over on my blog.




Now that I've had some time to process it, it's had a pretty big affect on me too  I miss him, a lot; I never really realized how much an impact he had on me until he was gone.

Rest in peace Monty.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Golfer Billy Casper died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Mauldin, bassist for the Crickets, died yesterday.  He was 74.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dean Smith, legendary former North Carolina coach, dies at 83 (updated)*

*Dean Smith*, the legendary former coach at North Carolina and one of the greatest coaches of all time in college basketball, has died at the age of 83.

The death of *Smith*, whose health had failed in recent years, was announced by the university Sunday morning. He passed quietly, his family said in a statement, Saturday evening just three weeks shy of his 84th birthday. “Coach Dean Smith passed away peacefully the evening of February 7 at his home in Chapel Hill, and surrounded by his wife and five children,” the family said. “We are grateful for all the thoughts and prayers, and appreciate the continued respect for our privacy as arrangements are made available to the public. Thank you.”

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Voci has died.  

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/joe-voci-tv-executive-worked-murphy-brown-dead-194615164.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Sabol has died.  

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/235...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## billd91

Richard Sher, radio host, has died

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...ow-says-you/cxMVjmG0X0kCSiCTg7H6YO/story.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Simon has died.  
www.cnn.com/2015/02/11/us/bob-simon-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jerry Tarkanian has died.
www.espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/story/_/id/12309855/hall-fame-coach-jerry-tarkanian-dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Claude Ruel has died. 
www.espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/12302407/claude-ruel-former-montreal-canadiens-coach-dies-age-76


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jesse Freitas has died. 
www.espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1231...chargers-quarterback-jesse-freitas-found-dead


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Steve Strange, the lead singer of Visage, died today of a heart attack.  He was 55.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*New York Times columnist David Carr dead at 58*

New York Times media columnist *David Carr *has died at 58, his employer announced late Thursday.


One of the New York Times' most engaging and colorful personalities, Carr was a stalwart of the media beat, helping readers -- and other journalists -- make sense of the rapidly changing industry.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## trappedslider

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/11/showbiz/hollywood-shirley-temple-death/

Shirley Temple Black passed away back on the 10th


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...of 2014.

(I've done the same kind of thing, too.)


----------



## trappedslider

well that explains the lack of coverage then,don't it lol


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Owens has passed.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/gary-owens-announcer-of-laugh-in-fame-dies-at-80-1201433731/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sam Andrew has died. 
www.rollingstone.com/music/news/big-brother-and-the-holding-companys-sam-andrew-dead-at-73-20150214


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michele Ferrero has died. 

www.news.yahoo.com/michele-ferrero-maker-nutella-dies-224308382.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Louis Jourdan has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/louis-jourdan-star-of-octopussy-gigi-dies-111118154462.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steve Montador has died. 

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/236...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## tuxgeo

Journalist Arnaud de Borchgrave has died.

Quoting: "He was a founding board member of Newsmax Media, as well as  editor-at-large for United Press International. He served as Newsweek's  senior editor and chief foreign correspondent for 25 years."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lesley Gore, best known for singing "It's My Party", died today of cancer.  She was 68.

Gore also co-wrote the songs in the movie Fame.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Lesley Gore, best known for singing "It's My Party", died today of cancer.  She was 68.
> 
> Gore also co-wrote the songs in the movie Fame.



Darn! The original rock n' roll feminist. But I guess its our turn to cry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jerome Kersey has died. 

www.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/blazers-legend-jerome-kersey-dies-at-52-042044226.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leon Kent has died. 

www.news.yahoo.com/leon-kent-hero-battle-bulge-dies-99-205148453.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harris Wittels has died.  

www.cnn.com/2015/02/19/entertainment/harris-wittels-parks-and-recreation-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ahmad Givens has died.

www.cnn.com/2015/02/21/entertainment/feat-ahmad-real-givens-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce Sinofsky has died. 
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/bruce-sinofsky-paradise-lost-trilogy-director-dies-58-170415657.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Draven Rodriguez has committed suicide.  
www.news.yahoo.com/-laser-cat--high-school-senior-commits-suicide-212855316.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clark Terry has died. 
www.news.yahoo.com/trumpet-maestro-clark-terry-dies-aged-94-092529824.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Woolf has died. 

www.edition.cnn.com/2015/02/23/entertainment/feat-american-horror-story-actor-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mirjana Puhar has died.  

www.cnn.com/2015/02/25/entertainment/feat-antm-contestant-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eugenie Clark has died.

www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/eugenie-clark-k-shark-lady-dies-92/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Earl Lloyd has died.

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/237...m_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorialNotes


----------



## Mark CMG

Leonard Nimoy has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/a...nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?_r=1


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Leonard Nimoy, Spock of ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 83*





Live long and thank you....​


----------



## Zander

I saw Leonard Nimoy once when I was at university. He gave a presentation and answered questions from the students. He had a blue sense of humour which was strikingly at odds with his portrayal of Spock. It just goes to show what a good actor he was that he made you think that in real life he was anything like Spock. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## airwalkrr

RIP, Leonard. You shall be sorely missed from this world.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthony Mason has died. 

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/236...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Minnie Minoso has died.  

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/238...m_medium=referral&utm_campaign=cnn-sports-bin


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charmayne Maxwell has died. 

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ch...ownstone-singer-dies-033000495-us-weekly.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Johnson has comitted suicide. 

www.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr...layer-chris-johnson-dead-at-22-001943162.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*‘Seinfeld’ Actor Daniel von Bargen Dead at 64 (Report)*

*Daniel von Bargen*, who played Mr. Kruger, George Costanza's clueless, slacker boss on "Seinfeld," died over the weekend after suffering a long illness, WLWT, an NBC affiliate in his native Cincinnati, reported Tuesday. He was 64.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edward Egan has died.

www.news.yahoo.com/cardinal-egan--retired-ny-archbishop--dies-at-age-82-204104464.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Harve Bennett has passed.

http://deadline.com/2015/03/harve-bennett-dies-star-trek-movie-producer-1201387026/


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Air Force veteran’s suicide sheds light on female soldiers and PTSD*

It’s a chilling statistic: Twenty-two United States veterans commit suicide a day, according to the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs. One recent victim: Thirty-year-old Air Force Reserve Capt. *Jamie Brunette.*

*Capt. Brunette*, the youngest of five children from Milwaukee, had served two tours of duty in Afghanistan during her 11-year Air Force career. On Feb. 9, police in Tampa, Fla., found her dead from an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound. Her family and friends came together this week to honor *Brunette’s *memory and raise awareness about posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD), something *Brunette’s* friends say was hard for her to talk about.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Documentary filmmaker Albert Maysles died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Carman has died. 
www.guitarplayer.com/artists/1013/surf-guitar-pioneer-brian-carman-dies-19452015/51140


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fred Craddock has died. 
www.cnn.com/2015/03/07/us/preacher-fred-craddock-obituary/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norman Lee has been lost at sea.

www.cnn.com/2015/03/08/entertainment/missing-comic-artist-feat/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Sam Simon has passed.

http://time.com/3737808/sam-simon-simpsons-co-creator-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

French Olympians Camille Muffatt, Alexis Vastine and Florence Arthaud are among those killed in a helicopter crash in Argentina.

www.cnn.com/2015/03/09/americas/argentina-helicopters-crash/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP: Yoshihiro Tatsumi*

Manga pioneer *Yoshihiro Tatsumi *has passed away at age 79, according to a letter received by Paul Gravett.* Tatsumi *had been battling cancer for several years. 

*Tatsumi* is best known as the pioneer of the “gekiga” style of manga (a term be invented), true to life stories of ordinary people. He own work featured haunting adult themes of alienation, dread and obsession. His autobiography A Drifting Life, depicting his struggles as an artist, won the Eisner award for Best Reality Based Work in 2010. He also won the World Outlook Award at Angoulême and the Osamu Tezuka Cultural Prize.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kibbles ‘n’ Bits 3/6/15: RIP Gordon Kent*

§ Prolific animator and writer *Gordon Kent*, who worked on everything from Fangface to Bob’s Burgers, has passed after a battle with cancer. *Kent* was the original colorist on Groo and a much loved figure on the LA scene. *Mark Evanier *remembers his friend: 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Windell D. Middlebrooks has died. 

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/mi...ll-middlebrooks-dead-205720428-us-weekly.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jenna McMahon, who with Dick Clair was one of the top comedy writing teams of the 1970s and 1980s, died March 2 of heart failure.  She was 89.

Among the shows she wrote for were The Bob Newhart Show, The Mary Tyler Moore Show, The Carol Burnett Show, The Facts of Life, and Mama's Family.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Glatzer has died. 
www.cnn.com/2015/03/11/entertainment/still-alice-director-richard-glatzer-dies/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sir Terry Pratchett, renowned fantasy author, dies aged 66*

Fantasy author *Terry Pratchett *has died aged 66 after a long battle with Alzheimer's disease.

"The world has lost one of its brightest, sharpest minds," said Transworld Publishers' Larry Finlay.

Sir Terry, best known for the Discworld series, wrote more than 70 books over his lengthy career. 

He was first diagnosed with Alzheimer's in 2007, but continued writing, completing his final book last summer.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Truth Seeker said:


> Fantasy author *Terry Pratchett *has died aged 66 after a long battle with Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> "The world has lost one of its brightest, sharpest minds," said Transworld Publishers' Larry Finlay.
> 
> Sir Terry, best known for the Discworld series, wrote more than 70 books over his lengthy career.
> 
> He was first diagnosed with Alzheimer's in 2007, but continued writing, completing his final book last summer.
> 
> *In Remembrance*



Terry who? Don't think I've ever heard of her? Or him?



























A sad day.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll

The saddest news.
RIP Sir Terry


----------



## Umbran

Terry Pratchett's final tweets are touching and funny.  Goodbye Sir Terry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Graves has died.
www.news.yahoo.com/postmodern-architect-graves-had-target-goods-line-dies-202013470--finance.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Badger has died. 
www.news.yahoo.com/giffords-shooting-victim-held-down-attacker-dies-224457863--election.html


----------



## Dioltach

Sad news about Pterry. I admire the courage and dignity he displayed during his sickness. Nice to read that he died with his cat sleeping on his lap.


----------



## Mark CMG

Irwin Hasen has passed.

http://www.newsfromme.com/2015/03/13/irwin-hasen-r-i-p/


----------



## Mark CMG

Gene Patton has passed.

http://news.yahoo.com/gene-patton-gene-gene-dancing-machine-gong-show-040039047.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Al Rosen has died.

Www.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-...cutive-of-the-year--dies-at-91-201005136.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MIke Porcaro has died. 
www.ultimateclassicrock.com/mike-porcaro-dies/


----------



## Lwaxy

GNU Terry Pratchett


----------



## billd91

Another classic rocker has died - this time Bruce Crump of Molly Hatchet.
http://ultimateclassicrock.com/bruce-crump-molly-hatchet-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Haley has died. 
www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/former-ucla-nba-player-jack-haley-dead-at-51/ar-BBik4UU?ocid=AARDHP


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andy Fraser has died. 
www.bassplayer.com/artists/1171/andy-fraser-of-free-dead-at-62/51288


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A.J. Pero has died. 
www.cnn.com/2015/03/20/entertainment/aj-pero-twisted-sister-dead-feat/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Lisa Colagrossi has passed.

http://nypost.com/2015/03/20/abc-anchor-suffers-aneurysm-while-on-assignment/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chuck Bednarik, one of the last great two-way NFL players, died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mexico 'lucha libre' wrestler dies from hit in the ring*

A Mexican professional wrestler, the son of a wrestling legend in the country, died early Saturday from a hit suffered in the ring, the Baja California state prosecutor's office said.

*Pedro Aguayo Ramirez*, known as Hijo del Perro Aguayo, went limp on the ropes after a blow that appeared to have hit his neck, according to video of the match in a municipal auditorium in Tijuana. He was in a team matchup against another popular wrestling personality, *Oscar Gutierrez*, known as *Rey Misterio, Jr*.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Oldest U.S. female military veteran dies at 108 in Texas*

*Lucy Coffey*, the oldest living female U.S. military veteran, has died at the age of 108.

*Coffey,* who served with the Women's Army Auxiliary Corps in the Pacific Theater during World War Two and retired after nearly three decades of military-related service, died on Thursday morning in Texas, the Bexar County Veterans Service Office said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## billd91

Former Congressman for the 2nd District of Wisconsin, Bob Kastenmeier, has passed away.

He may not have been super-famous, but he was my congressman for many years. He wrote a lot of copyright and other IP law for the US in the 20th century (including adding wiretap protection for cell phones) and was the hearing member who convinced the committee to vote on each of Nixon's impeachment charges separately.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/21/us/robert-kastenmeier-liberal-house-voice-dies-at-91.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee Kuan Yew has died.  
www.cnn.com/2015/03/22/asia/singapore-lee-kuan-yew-obit/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Alberta Watson, who appeared in 24, La Femme Nikita, and Nikita, died last Saturday of cancer.  She was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kids' author Ellen Conford died last Friday of heart failure.  She was 73.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Lighting Gear Pioneer Paul C. Buff Passes Away at the Age of 78*

The world of photography lost one of its own this week. Photographic lighting pioneer* Paul C. Buff *has passed away at the age of 78. Among his many contributions to photography were White Lightning, AlienBees, Einstein flash units; the CyberSync radio remote system; and the Vagabond power system.

*Paul C. Buff*, Inc., the eponymous company Buff founded in 1980, announced the news of *Buff*’s passing on its website along side a short bio of *Buff *and his company.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike McArtor has died. 
www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?433717-Mike-McArtor-Passes-In-Car-Accident


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Among those killed in the Germanwings 9525 crash were opera performers Maria Radner and Oleg Bryjak.

www.theguardian.com/music/2015/mar/...ra-world-tribute-maria-radner-and-oleg-bryjak


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Renbourn has died.

www.premierguitar.com/articles/22327-john-renbourn-1944-2015


----------



## tuxgeo

Renbourn's Wikipedia entry has more details.

Hm. In the liner notes on one of his albums (probably a Pentangle thing, but I can't be assed to look it up in my stored LP collection right now), Renbourn quips, "I started out trying to play like Big Bill Broonzy, and I'm still trying."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Victor Sanchez has died.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...chez-dies-injuries-sustained-boating-accident


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tomas Transtroemer has died.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32093573


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Award winning director Gene Saks died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Hite of the Doolittle Raiders died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eloi Vasquez has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Dahl, inventor of the Pet Rock, has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/us/gary-dahl-inventor-of-the-pet-rock-dies-at-78.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Misao Okawa, the oldest person at the time, died today.  She was 117.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cult film actor Robert Z'Dar, best known for Maniac Cop, died Monday of cardiac arrest.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cynthia Lennon, the first wife of John Lennon and Julian's mother, died today of cancer.  She was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert H. Schuller has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/02/us/robert-schuller-death/index.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Sarah Brady, widow of James Brady, has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hayley Okines has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/health/hayley-okines-beloved-teenager-trapped-in-104-115400906402.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Lewis Burns Jr. Has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/04/entertainment/feat-lynyrd-skynyrd-drummer-dies/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Tom Towles has passed.

http://www.vulture.com/2015/04/character-actor-tom-towles-dies-at-65.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fredric Brandt has died. 
https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/celebrity-dermatologist-dr-fredric-brandt-dies-at-115622914188.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jenny Wallenda has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/jenny-wallenda-matriarch-flying-wallenda-family-dies-201410318.html


----------



## billd91

James Best has died.
http://www.wbtw.com/story/28737287/dukes-of-hazzard-actor-james-best-dead-at-88

Living within 10 miles of where Tom Wopat grew up kind of made *The Dukes of Hazzard* required watching.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian and voice actor Stan Freberg died today.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Milton DeLugg, the bandleader for The Gong Show, died yesterday.  He was 96.

DeLugg also wrote the score for Santa Claus Conquers the Martians.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Western actor Geoffrey Lewis, the father of Juliette Lewis, died yesterday.  He was 79.


----------



## tuxgeo

Richard Dysart has died at 86.

He won an Emmy award for portraying Leland McKenzie on "L.A.Law."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jose Capellan is dead.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...r-jose-capellan-dead-at-age-34-070414123.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richie Benaud has died.
http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/cricket/32182999


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lauren Hill has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/10/us/basketball-lauren-hill-obit/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Raul Castro, the only Latino governor of Arizona, died yesterday.  He was 98.


----------



## Mark CMG

Günter Grass has passed.

http://www.npr.org/2015/04/13/37540...d-germanys-past-as-well-as-his-own-dies-at-87


----------



## Mark CMG

Percy Sledge has passed.

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/14/entertainment/percy-sledge-dies-feat/


----------



## Mark CMG

Herb Trimpe has passed.

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/04/14/herb-trimpe-passes-away-aged-75/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Johnny Kemp, best known for "Just Got Paid", died yesterday in a fall.  He was 55.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Arhos has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/15/a...er-of-austin-city-limits-dies-at-80.html?_r=1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jonathan Crombie, who starred in the Anne of Green Gables movies on PBS, died Wednesday of a brain hemorrhage.  He was 48.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Powers has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/19/entertainment/feat-good-times-ben-powers-dies/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Doug Buffone has passed.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...uffone-found-dead-at-home-20150420-story.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Ellen Kort has passed.

http://www.postcrescent.com/story/n...y-remembers-kort-compassion-insight/26124203/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

NASCAR broadcaster Steve Byrnes died today of cancer.  He was 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bert Nicolo Shipp has died.
http://www.dallasnews.com/obituary-...rmer-wfaa-tv-news-director-dies-at-age-85.ece


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Doyle Keefe, the model for Rosie the Riveter, died Tuesday.  She was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sawyer Sweeten has committed suicide.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/23/enter...ves-raymond-sawyer-sweeten-suicide/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dan Fredinburg has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/dan-fredinburg-google-exec-killed-mt-everest-avalanche-040015648.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jayne Meadows died yesterday.  She was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Acclaimed screenwriter Don Mankiewicz died last Saturday.  He was 93.


----------



## billd91

http://extratv.com/2015/04/28/partridge-family-star-suzanne-crough-dead-at-52/

Suzanne Crough, best known for playing Tracy Partridge on *The Partridge Family*, has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Ely, who sang lead on "Louie Louie", died yesterday.  He was 71.


----------



## tuxgeo

"African-American golf great Calvin Peete has died. . . ."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jean Nidetch, the founder of Weight Watchers, died today.  She was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gregory Mertens has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/30/sport/gregory-mertens-dies-news/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Ben E. King, best known for "Stand By Me", died yesterday.  He was 76.


----------



## Mark CMG

Ruth Rendell has passed

http://metro.co.uk/2015/05/02/ruth-...spector-wexford-creator-dies-aged-85-5178073/


----------



## Mark CMG

Nigel Terry has passed

http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2015/may/03/nigel-terry


----------



## Truth Seeker

Mark CMG said:


> Nigel Terry has passed
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2015/may/03/nigel-terry




Long Live The King....


----------



## Mark CMG

Grace Lee Whitney has passed

http://comicbook.com/2015/05/04/star-treks-grace-lee-whitney-has-died/


----------



## billd91

Mark CMG said:


> Grace Lee Whitney has passed
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/05/04/star-treks-grace-lee-whitney-has-died/




I was *so* in love with Yeoman Rand back when I was much younger.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maya Plisetskaya has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/03/living/feat-russian-ballerina-maya-plisetskaya-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Danny Jones has passed away.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/04/sport/danny-jones-rugby-league-cardiac-arrest-news/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ellen Albertini Dow, the rapping granny from The Wedding Singer, died yesterday.  She was 101.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Gojdics has been killed.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/ultimate-survival-alaska-personality-found-dead-alaska-193100570.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Errol Brown, a member of the group Hot Chocolate, died today of liver cancer.  He was 71.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Wright has passed.
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2015/05/06/texas-political-leaders-lawmakers-react-to-jim-wrights-death/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Craig Gruber has died.
http://www.bassplayer.com/artists/1171/rock-bassist-craig-gruber-dead-at-63/52050


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Guy Carawan has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/08/u...ht-a-generation-to-overcome-in-song.html?_r=0


----------



## tuxgeo

One we missed: bluegrass fiddler Benjamin Franklin "Tex" Logan (Jr.?) passed away April 24, 2015. 

In addition to being a recording musician, he also held a PhD in Electrical Engineering and worked at Bell Labs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elizabeth Wilson has died
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/11/entertainment/feat-elizabeth-wilson-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ananta Bijoy Das has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/12/asia/bangladesh-blogger-killed/index.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Rutger Gunnarsson, bass player for ABBA, has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rasmus Larsen has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Guthridge has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...oach-bill-guthridge-dead-at-77-154019136.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

B.B. King has died.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/.../?hootPostID=79cc2625c7e5346bb40b9746b46e5375


----------



## Raunalyn

Dannyalcatraz said:


> B.B. King has died.
> 
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/.../?hootPostID=79cc2625c7e5346bb40b9746b46e5375




Even though 89 is a long and respectable life, this still makes me very sad. What a great man, and what a wonderful musician we've lost. I had the pleasure of meeting him in Memphis back in '97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Corey Hill has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/wife-confirms-ufc-veteran-corey-hill-dead-age-001443402--mma.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elisabeth Bing has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/health/elisabeth-bing-mother-of-lamaze-dies-at-100.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dean Potter has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/18/us/yosemite-base-jumpers-dean-potter-graham-hunt-deaths/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adrian Robinson Jr. has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...drian-robinson-jr--passes-away-230405076.html


----------



## freyar

John and Alicia Nash died Saturday the 23rd in a car crash. John, a mathematician, won the 1994 Nobel Prize in economics for his work on game theory.  Their lives were fictionalized in the Oscar-winning film _A Beautiful Mind_.


----------



## Mark CMG

Anne Meara has passed.

http://ktla.com/2015/05/24/actress-anne-meara-mother-of-ben-stiller-dies-at-85-report/


----------



## Mark CMG

Early reports are that author Tanith Lee has passed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanith_Lee


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Early reports are that author Tanith Lee has passed.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanith_Lee




Damn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Louis Johnson has died.
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/22/entertainment/feat-obit-louis-johnson-brothers-johnson-rs/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dennis Sheehan has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/u2s-longtime-tour-manager-dennis-sheehan-dies-120033906161.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Reynaldo Rey has passed.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/reynaldo-rey-dead-friday-white-men-cant-jump-1201507615/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael King, who created The Oprah Winfrey Show and Dr. Phil, died Wednesday of an infection.  He was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dai-Jon Parker has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...-drowning-in-indiana-reservoir-184012861.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Gilligan has died.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ameri...-dies-suddenly-flight-191709035--finance.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

L. Tom Perry has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/top-ranking-mormon-leader-l-tom-perry-dies-221711602.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beau Biden has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/biden-announces-death-son-beau-brain-cancer-015713117--politics.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Betsy Palmer has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/31/entertainment/betsy-palmer-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lennie Merullo has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...ub-to-play-in-the-world-series-165353434.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Katherine Chappell has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/video/game-thrones-editor-katherine-chappell-181835430-cbs.html


----------



## Dioltach

All Blacks great Jerry Collins has died.
http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/rugby-union/33017982


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick Marsh has died
https://www.yahoo.com/music/flesh-for-lulus-nick-marsh-dies-from-cancer-at-120886481156.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthony Riley has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/music/the-voice-contestant-anthony-riley-dead-at-28-120870637326.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ronnie Gilbert has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/07/entertainment/ronnie-gilbert-weavers-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mary Ellen Trainor has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/08/entertainment/feat-mary-ellen-trainor-dead-thr/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kalief Browder has committed suicide.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/08/kalief-browder-death_n_7535420.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Victoria Siegel has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/08/entertainment/queen-of-versailles-teen-dies-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vincent Bugliosi has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/vincent-bugliosi-prosecutor-manson-trial-dies-80-054033690.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Diaz has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/entertainment/pumpkinhead-dead-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joshua Ozersky has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/28/d...&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=AUDDEVREMARK&_r=0


----------



## Mark CMG

Chester Nez has passed.

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news/arizona/2014/06/04/arizona-navajo-code-talker-dies-nez/9965201/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Chartoff has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/10/entertainment/robert-chartoff-dies-rocky-raging-bull/index.html


----------



## delericho

Christopher Lee has died.


----------



## Mark CMG

Ron Moody has passed.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-33094914


----------



## Raunalyn

delericho said:


> Christopher Lee has died.




93 is a respectable age. While it makes me extremely sad, I have to say that you must give the man props for being so hardcore that he can release a heavy metal album while being over 90 years old.

Tip of the glass to a great man.


----------



## Mark CMG

Virgil Runnels, aka “The American Dream” Dusty Rhodes, has passed.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/dusty-rhodes-passes-away


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ornette Coleman has passed.
https://www.yahoo.com/music/ornette-coleman-dead-at-85-121272417876.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Jack King has passed.

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-mourns-loss-of-former-launch-commentator-jack-king

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UExTN3_UOIY


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Randy Howard has been killed.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/country-singer-randy-howard-killed-235100094.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Jim Ed Brown died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joyce Ann Brown has died.
http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/...cate-for-the-wrongly-convicted-has-died.html/


----------



## Mark CMG

Hugh Ambrose has passed.

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/wa...o-historian-and-writer-hugh-ambrose-dies.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blaze Starr, the burlesque dancer who was the paramour of Louisiana governor Earl Long, died today.  She was 83.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Zito, two-times soccer world champion, passed at the age of 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kirk Kerkorian has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/kirk-kerkorian-wheeler-dealer-who-owned-mgm-three-121677769147.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rick Ducommun has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/18/entertainment/feat-rick-ducommun-obit-thr/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Phil Austin has passed.

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-phil-austin-20150620-story.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwG5c9IsgbA


----------



## tuxgeo

Dr. Allen Weinstein, former Archivist of the U.S., died June 18 according to the Washington Post. 

He was a historian and a published author.


----------



## Mark CMG

Earl Norem has passed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_Norem


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Walter Scheib has died.
https://gma.yahoo.com/former-white-...ody-found-082029722--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darryl Hamilton has been killed.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...ead-in-apparent-murder-suicide-165035530.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Buddy Landel has passed.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/590021-buddy-landel-passes-away


----------



## Rabulias

Composer James Horner has died in a plane crash.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/james-horner-dead-titanic-composer-804365


----------



## Mark CMG

Dick Van Patten has passed.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/06/23/dick-van-patten-dead-eight-is-enough-actor-dies


----------



## tuxgeo

Rabulias said:


> Composer James Horner has died in a plane crash.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/james-horner-dead-titanic-composer-804365




According to DEADLINE Hollywood, the aircraft in question was a S312 Tucano Mk1, about which Wikipedia says: 

"In addition to the revised engine, the major differences of the Shorts Tucano are a strengthened airframe for an improved fatigue life, a cockpit layout similar to the Hawk advanced trainer, a revised oxygen system, a flight data recorder, a four-bladed propeller, ventral airbrake and restyled wingtips. Two Martin-Baker MB 8LC ejection seats are used and the canopy was modified to meet the RAF's bird strike requirements." 

If he had an oxygen system and ejection seats, did he pass out at altitude? Why else would he not eject?
This is beginning to sound almost like a medical situation to me.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Featherstone, who created the pink plastic flamingo, died yesterday of Lewy body dementia.  He was 79.


----------



## Dioltach

Dutch singer The Lau died yesterday, after a long battle with throat cancer.


----------



## Dioltach

Patrick Macnee -- John Steed in _The Avengers_ -- has died: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33279566.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Dioltach said:


> Patrick Macnee -- John Steed in _The Avengers_ -- has died: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33279566.



The real first Avenger. RIP John Steed!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Squire has passed.
https://www.facebook.com/yestheband/posts/1050133808331940?fref=nf


----------



## Ranes

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chris Squire has passed.
> https://www.facebook.com/yestheband/posts/1050133808331940?fref=nf




Thanks, D. I'm actually heartened that somebody _here_ beat me to mentioning him. CS was - damn it - is one of my heroes. His playing inspired me to take up the bass. His riffs and technique still ring around my head whenever the opportunity arises. Saw him perform so many times. Gutted it'll never happen again.

Thank you, Mr S.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I never got the opportunity, alas.


----------



## Ranes

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I never got the opportunity, alas.




Then enjoy this (incidentally, Chris once said he used to warm up for gigs playing this, lol).


----------



## Rune

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chris Squire has passed.
> https://www.facebook.com/yestheband/posts/1050133808331940?fref=nf




Awe, man! He and Geddy Lee were instrumental in informing my bass-playin' style. Especially when I was first learning.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Jack Carter died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glenn Ford, who was exonerated last year after spending 30 years on death row for a crime he didn't commit, died today of lung cancer.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nicholas Winton, who saved over 650 Jewish children from the Holocaust, died today.  He was 106.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Sanders has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## trappedslider

http://www.mormonnewsroom.org/article/president-boyd-k-packer-dies-at-age-90 

Boyd K. Packer, president of the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, died at home Friday, July 3, 2015, at about 2 p.m. MDT from causes incident to age. He was 90 years old.  :-(


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Burt Shavitz has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/burt-shavitz-burt-behind-burts-bees-dies-80-013128860.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jerry Weintraub has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/06/entertainment/feat-obit-jerry-weintraub-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Amanda Peterson has died.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5c3e4b04a9c98e824e6?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## GrayLinnorm

BMX pioneer Scot Breithaupt has died.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Raiders quarterback Ken Stabler died yesterday of cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Irwin Keyes has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/09/entertainment/feat-obit-irwin-keyes-dead/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Omar Sharif has passed.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-33483877


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christian Audigier has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/style/christian-audigier-ed-hardy-von-dutch-designer-123721068228.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Roger Rees has passed.

http://playbill.com/news/article/ro...famous-by-nicholas-nickleby-dies-at-71-351533

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ny-winner-robin-colcord-cheers-dies/30006431/


----------



## Mark CMG

Satoru Iwata has passed.

http://kotaku.com/nintendos-president-has-passed-away-1717386412


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joan Sebastian has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/14/entertainment/obit-joan-sebastian-mexican-singer/index.html


----------



## freyar

Theoretical physicist Yoichiro Nambu passed away July 5 at the age of 94.  Nambu (and Jeffrey Goldstone, in separate work) explained the process of symmetry breaking in physics, a concept that was instrumental in the developments of Brout, Englert, and Higgs for the electroweak force that led to the prediction of the Higgs boson.  Nambu won a share of the 2008 Nobel Prize in physics for this work.  He was also a pioneer in quantum chromodynamics (the theory of the strong nuclear force) and string theory.  He won pretty much all the major international prizes in theoretical physics (in addition to the Nobel).  He was one of the great physicists of the 20th century.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jules Bianchi has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Aubrey Morris (A Clockwork Orange) died Wednesday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alex Rocco, who famously played mobster Moe Greene in The Godfather, died yesterday.  He was 79.

I remember him as Al Floss on The Famous Teddy Z.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter and music producer Buddy Buie, who created the Atlanta Rhythm Section, died last Saturday of a heart attack.  He was 74.


----------



## Mark CMG

George Coe has passed.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/george-coe-dead-sag-1201543614/

His TV credits included “Star Trek: The Next Generation,” “Max Headroom,” “Murder, She Wrote,” “Bones,” “Judging Amy,” “The King of Queens,” “Nip/Tuck,” “Grey’s Anatomy,” “Columbo,” “Curb Your Enthusiasm,” “Gilmore Girls,” ” The Golden Girls” and “The West Wing.”  He recently voiced the character of Woodhouse in the FX animated series “Archer.”


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Wayne Carson ("The Letter", Always On My Mind"), died today.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joshua Greenberg has died.
http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/20/technology/josh-greenberg-death-grooveshark/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Theodore Bikel has died.
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/stage-film-star-theodore-bikel-dies-la-91-191732759.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

E.L. Doctorow has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/22/entertainment/e-l-doctorow-author-death/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Archie cartoonist Tom Moore died Monday of throat cancer.  He was 86.


----------



## Mark CMG

Claudia Alexander has passed.

http://www.space.com/30006-claudia-alexander-nasa-jupiter-mission-obituary.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Claudia Alexander has passed.
> 
> http://www.space.com/30006-claudia-alexander-nasa-jupiter-mission-obituary.html




For some reason, the link doesn't work  at least for me.  Here's another:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/20/u...-who-led-jupiter-mission-dies-at-56.html?_r=0


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For some reason, the link doesn't work  at least for me.  Here's another:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/20/u...-who-led-jupiter-mission-dies-at-56.html?_r=0




Thanks.  Just tried it again.  Still works for me.  Not registered on the site or anything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Justin Lowe has died.
http://www.metalinjection.net/lates...e-burial-guitarist-justin-lowe-found-dead-rip


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Loredana Nesci has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/23/entertainment/reality-tv-lawyer-found-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daron Norwood has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/24/entertainment/daron-norwood-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Theodore Bikel has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bobbi Kristina, the daughter of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown, finally died today after being comatose for several months.  She was only 22.


----------



## Raunalyn

Actor Sherman Hemsley has died.

http://www.bet.com/news/celebrities/2012/07/24/actor-sherman-hemsley-found-dead.html?cid=facebook

Edit: Ignore....just saw that this is 3 years old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ann Rule has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/27/living/ann-rule-true-crime-author-dies-feat/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Lynn Anderson, best known for "Rose Garden", died yesterday of a heart attack.  She was 67.


----------



## megamania

The wrestler "Rowdy Rod Piper" has passed away of natural causes at age 61


----------



## Raunalyn

megamania said:


> The wrestler "Rowdy Rod Piper" has passed away of natural causes at age 61




"I am here today to chew bubblegum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubblegum!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And now he's out of ass, too.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr. Howard Jones has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/doctor-father-vitro-fertilization-us-dies-205934045.html


----------



## Ryujin

Raunalyn said:


> "I am here today to chew bubblegum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubblegum!"




One of my all-time favourite movies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cilla Black has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-33751060


----------



## Mark CMG

Sheperd Paine has passed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheperd_Paine

http://sheperdpaine.com/


----------



## Mark CMG

Jeff Rice has passed.

http://www.collinsporthistoricalsociety.com/2015/08/kolchaks-creator-had-huge-impact-on-pop.html

http://www.cleveland.com/tv-blog/in...ormous_influence_on_horror_entertainment.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Natalia Molchanova is missing at sea and presumed dead.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/04/world/world-freediver-missing/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former president of India A.P.J. Abdul Kalam died last Monday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Cole has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/07/entertainment/george-cole-obit-thr-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Louise Suggs has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/07/us/lpga-founder-louise-suggs-dies-at-91/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Sean Price died yesterday.  He was 43.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Susan Sheridan, who did voices for The Black Cauldron, died today.  She was 68.


----------



## tuxgeo

Frank Gifford has died.

Drafted by the NY Giants in 1952, he won the NFL's Most Valuable Player award in 1956. 

He joined the broadcast team of Monday Night Football in 1971.

Halls of Fame, etc.

[hl][/hl]
Tribute response from broadcasting partner Al Michaels, posted at Washington Post. ("Coolest guy in the room.") 
Tribute response posted at USA Today. (". . . when Frank spoke, you listened.") 
Tribute response posted at NY Daily News. (". . . Roone Arledge brought him in to replace Keith Jackson on [MNF] in 1971 . . ."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Buddy Baker, the Gentle Giant of NASCAR, died today of lung cancer.  He was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Lara has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/11/entertainment/deadliest-catch-captain-tony-lara-dead-feat/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Uggie, the dog from The Artist, was euthanized August 13.  He was 13.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Julian Bond has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/longtime-civil-rights-activist-bond-dead-75-064052510--politics.html


----------



## freyar

Physicist Jacob Bekenstein has passed away.  He was responsible for (among other discoveries) realizing that black holes have entropy, which directly led to Hawking's discovery that black holes radiate.  He won numerous international prizes in physics for his work.  Here's an obituary from Scientific American.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Johnston has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/16/enter..._homepage_deskrecommended_pool&iref=obnetwork


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leonard Robinson, who visited children's hospitals as Batman, died after being hit by a car.  He was 51.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Emma Didlake - The oldest US veteran died 16 August at the age of 110


----------



## billd91

Yvonne Craig, TV's Batgirl, has lost her fight with cancer.

http://comicbook.com/2015/08/19/batmans-yvonne-craig-has-passed-away/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bud Yorkin, who produced All In the Family, and other Norman Lear sitcoms, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Khaled al-Asaad has been killed.
http://news.yahoo.com/beheads-leading-syrian-antiquities-scholar-palmyra-061925887.html


----------



## EdL

billd91 said:


> Yvonne Craig, TV's Batgirl, has lost her fight with cancer.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/08/19/batmans-yvonne-craig-has-passed-away/



Darn! A real shame!


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Khaled al-Asaad has been killed.
> http://news.yahoo.com/beheads-leading-syrian-antiquities-scholar-palmyra-061925887.html



So much I could say about this....so much trouble I would be in with the mods....  
You sir were a true scholar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Justin Wilson has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nasca...ies-from-head-injury-at-pocono-011012288.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marcy Borders has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/dust-covered-woman-iconic-9-11-photograph-dies-094031381.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Amelia Boynton Robinson has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/us/civil-rights-matriarch-robinson-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alison Parker and Adam Ward have been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/us/virginia-shooting-wdbj/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ex-NBA star Darryl Dawkins died today.  He was 58.


----------



## Rabulias

Crossword puzzle creator Merl Reagle died on August 22.

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-merl-reagle-20150823-story.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Al Arbour has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/29/s...-islanders-1980s-dynasty-dies-at-82.html?_r=1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kyle Jean-Baptiste has died.
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/kyle-jean-baptiste-broadway-les-miserables-star-dead-202530298.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Nelson Shanks has passed.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20150830_Nelson_Shanks__renowned_portrait_artist__dead_at_77.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oliver Sacks has died.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...eurologist-author-oliver-sacks-dies/71414532/


----------



## billd91

Looks like Wes Craven has just lost his fight with cancer. 
Wes Craven dead at 76


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was just going to post that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Dyer has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/30/us/wayne-dyer-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marvin Mandel has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/gov-marvin-mandel-fell-political-grace-died-004458921--election.html


----------



## was

billd91 said:


> Looks like Wes Craven has just lost his fight with cancer.
> Wes Craven dead at 76




I still remember his original Nightmare on Elm Street.  It scared the hell out of me as a kid.  I didn't sleep for three days after watching it.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dean Jones, star of several Disney movies, died yesterday of Parkinson's disease.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Darling has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/jean-darling-dies-gang-silent-030537627.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chandra Bahadur Dangi, the world's shortest man, died last Friday.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brad Anderson has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/07/entertainment/brad-anderson-marmaduke-cartoonist-dies-feat/index.html


----------



## EdL

According to AOL News, Martin Milner has also passed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Judy Carne has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/judy-carne-laugh-sock-girl-dies-76-191759568.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Feminist porn actress and filmmaker Candida Royalle has died of ovarian cancer.  She was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tyler Sash has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/tyler-sash-won-super-bowl-giants-dead-27-194946919--ncaaf.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joaquin Andujar has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...ican-baseball-icon--dead-at-62-195610000.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ebby Halliday has died.
http://www.star-telegram.com/news/business/article34460370.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dickie Moore has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/12/entertainment/dickie-moore-child-star-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kerry Simon has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/12/living/kerry-simon-iron-chef-feat/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Basketball player Moses Malone died in his sleep today.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Georges de Paris, tailor to the presidents, died today.  He was 81.


----------



## tuxgeo

Reo Speedwagon guitarist Gary Richrath dies at age 65. (Reuters)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jackie Collins has died.
http://www.people.com/article/jackie-collins-dead?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Milo Hamilton has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...es-at-88?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Todd Ewen has committed suicide.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...r-todd-ewen-as-suicide--report-004027342.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Larson, who played Jimmy Olsen in The Adventures of Superman, died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## trappedslider

Elder Richard G. Scott of the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints died Tuesday at 1:45 p.m. MDT from causes incident to age, while surrounded by his family at his home in Salt Lake City. He was 86.


----------



## Mark CMG

Yogi Berra has passed.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...cher-yogi-berra-dies-at-age-90-090631580.html


----------



## tuxgeo

It's the end of an 'Erra.


----------



## Mark CMG

tuxgeo said:


> It's the end of an 'Erra.




At least he's going to heaven.  No one goes to Hell anymore.  It's too crowded.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark and Debbie Constantino, the stars of Ghost Adventures, were found dead in a murder-suicide.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Catherine Coulson, the Log Lady of Twin Peaks, died yesterday.  She was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Erik Roner, an extreme athelete who appeared in Nitro Circus, was killed in a skydiving accident yesterday.  He was 39.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blues singer Frankie Ford died Monday.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Billy Joe Royal has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/07/entertainment/billy-joe-royal-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Prudhomme has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/08/entertainment/paul-prudhomme-obit/index.html


----------



## The_Silversword

RIP Gail Zappa
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/a...r-of-her-husbands-legacy-dies-at-70.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jay Gerber has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/character-actor-jay-gerber-dies-86-164520490.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jamie Zimmerman has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/abc-news-doctor-jamie-zimmerman-dies-hawaiian-accident-170350206.html


----------



## Ryujin

Ken Taylor, the Canadian diplomat at the heart of incident in which the Canadian Embassy in Tehran sheltered and hid 6 Americans during the hostage crisis of 1979, has died.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ken-taylor-canadian-ambassador-iran-dies-1.3273215


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce Hyde has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/18/entertainment/star-trek-obit-bruce-hyde-feat/index.html


----------



## The_Silversword

Frank Watkins, bassist for legendary metal band Obituary loses his battle with cancer at 47. RIP
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/former-obituary-bassist-frank-watkins-dies-at-47/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Briton Jacqueline Sutton has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/europe/turkey-death-jacky-sutton/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cory Wells of Three Dog Night died today.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pat Woodell from Petticoat Junction died September 29 of cancer.  She was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Marty Ingels died today of a stroke.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joan Leslie (Yankee Doodle Dandy) died October 12.  She was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Murphy Anderson died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jake Bailey has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/23/entertainment/jake-bailey-makeup-feat/index.html


----------



## billd91

John Wayne's favorite leading lady, Maureen O'Hara, has passed away at 95.
http://m.independent.ie/entertainme...ress-maureen-ohara-dies-aged-95-34138245.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Flip Saunders has died.
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...wolves-coach-flip-saunders-dies-cancer-age-60


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sam Sarpong has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/29/entertainment/sam-sarpong-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## billd91

Al Molinaro, best known from *Happy Days* and *The Odd Couple*, has passed away at 96.
http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/al-molinaro-dead-happy-days-actor-1201630944/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mel Daniels has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Faisal Arefin Deepan has been killed.
http://news.yahoo.com/2-writers-publisher-stabbed-attack-bangladesh-capital-113412539.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vlad Telea & Mihai Alexandru among the 27 killed in nightclub fire.
http://news.yahoo.com/interior-minister-27-dead-club-fire-bucharest-040300451.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former senator and Law and Order star Fred Thompson died today.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alec Cooke has been presumed lost at sea, and the search has ended.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/01/us/hawaii-surfer-alec-cooke/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Melissa Mathison, who wrote E.T. and was married to Harrison Ford, died today.  She was 65.


----------



## megamania

George Barris, designer of the 1966 Batmobile and other famous TV cars has passed away.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/article/george-barris-designer-of-iconic-tv-batmobile-passes-away


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gunnar Hansen, who played Leatherface in the first Texas Chainsaw Massacre, died yesterday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tommy Hanson has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...-to-catastrophic-organ-failure-060754847.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Musician and songwriter Allen Toussaint died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## megamania

Daniel Fleetwood died-  first to see new Star Wars movie....

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/markcassidycbm/news/?a=126814


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former chancellor of West Germany Helmut Schmidt died today.  He was 96.


----------



## Lwaxy

One of the best leader our country ever had. RIP


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nathaniel Marston has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/12/entertainment/nathaniel-marston-accident-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carol Doda, one of the first successful topless dancers, died November 9 of kidney failure.  She was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vincent Margera has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/15/entertainment/obit-vincent-margera-don-vito-feat/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Indian actor Saeed Jaffrey (Gandhi) died Sunday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jonah Lomu has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/blacks-legend-jonah-lomu-dead-40-004421538.html


----------



## Dioltach

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Jonah Lomu has died.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/blacks-legend-jonah-lomu-dead-40-004421538.html




A true great of the game, arguably rugby's first international superstar, and by all accounts a very nice bloke.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Game show host Jim Perry died yesterday of cancer.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Young-sam Kim Young-sam has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/hospital-official-ex-skorean-president-172552570.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Canary has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/amc-vet-david-canary-dead-213912462.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cynthia Robinson, a founding member of Sly and the Family Stone, died Monday of cancer.  She was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quincy Monk has died.
http://www.upi.com/Sports_News/NFL/...ebacker-Quincy-Monk-dead-at-36/9971448418729/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott Weiland has died.
http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6785645/scott-weiland-stone-temple-pilots-dead


----------



## Raunalyn

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Scott Weiland has died.
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6785645/scott-weiland-stone-temple-pilots-dead




This bums me out big time. STP embodied the 90's for me, and they were one of my favorite bands.

I know he struggled with drugs for a long time, but I thought he was clean. 48 is way too young...


----------



## Mark CMG

Robert Loggia has passed.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/robert-loggia-scarface-dies-dead-1201654545/


----------



## The_Silversword

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Scott Weiland has died.
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6785645/scott-weiland-stone-temple-pilots-dead





RIP

[video=youtube;anzFllxFdio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anzFllxFdio[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Carney has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/05/entertainment/chris-carney-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chuck Williams has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/05/us/williams-sonoma-founder-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dolph Schayes has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Arnold Peralta has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Mark CMG

According to a number of sources, Don McKinney, Traveller guru, longtime chairman of the Winter War gaming convention, has passed.

https://plus.google.com/107387558095034231503/posts/gPN278tCGMf

http://forums.sjgames.com/showthread.php?p=1961654


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marjorie Lord has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/12/entertainment/marjorie-lord-dies-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rose Siggins has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/13/entertainment/actress-rose-siggins-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hema Upadhyay has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/14/asia/india-artist-hema-upadhyay-murdered/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lillian Vernon died Monday.  She was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Luigi Creatore, of the songwriting/production duo Hugo & Luigi, died Sunday.  He was 93.

Hugo & Luigi's best known song was probably "The Lion Sleeps Tonight".


----------



## tuxgeo

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Scott Weiland has died.
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6785645/scott-weiland-stone-temple-pilots-dead




Update: He had alcohol, cocaine, and MDA in his system when he died. (link to CNN)

They also mention: "Other significant conditions are noted as atherosclerotic cardiovascular disease, history of asthma and multi-substance dependence. . . ."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kurt Masur has died
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/19/living/kurt-masur-philharmonic-conductor-dies-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emanuel Yarbrough has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...es-at-age-51?iid=ob_homepage_NewsAndBuzz_pool


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Guest of the Pips died Christmas Eve of heart failure.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director and cinematographer Haskell Wexler died today.  He was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Henderson has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Meadowlark Lemon of the Harlem Globetrotters died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Clayton Johnson, who wrote the first episode of Star Trek, died on Christmas.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alfredo Pacheco has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/28/football/el-salvador-alfredo-pacheco-footballer-killed/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lemmy from Motorhead died today from cancer.  He was 70.


----------



## The_Silversword

GrayLinnorm said:


> Lemmy from Motorhead died today from cancer.  He was 70.




That sucks, he was one of the all time greats. I first encountered Motorhead on an episode of the Young Ones, been a fan ever since.  RIP

[video=youtube;YOAz4nPNvLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOAz4nPNvLI[/video]


----------



## Eltab

Wayne Rogers passed away today (31 Dec 15) of complications from pneumonia, age 82.

Wayne played "Trapper John" in M*A*S*H during the earlier seasons. 
Alas that I was too young to 'get' most of the humor in M*A*S*H.

Wayne later became an investor.  I always thought he was fun to watch on Fox Business Network discussion panels and interviews (the looks on his face).
I credit him with introducing me to the statement " 'Too big to fail' is also 'too big to EXIST' ! ".  (about bank collapses in 2008)


----------



## Truth Seeker

Bless everyone who helped with this thread, and thank  you.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Natalie Cole, American Singer, Songwriter, Dies at 65*

*Natalie Cole*, the American singer who overcame battles with substance abuse and the long shadow of her famous father to earn worldwide success of her own, has died. She was 65. 

Publicist Maureen O'Connor told The Associated Press Cole died Thursday night. O'Connor had no details about how or where Cole died. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ian Murdock has died.
http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/31/tec...html?iid=ob_homepage_money_pool&iid=obnetwork


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jason Wingreen, Voice Of Boba Fett, Dies At 95*

*Jason Wingreen*, the actor who provided the voice of Boba Fett in Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back, has died at the age of 95. 

Jason Wingreen’s son, *Ned Wingreen*, confirmed to The Hollywood Reporter that his father had died on Christmas Day at his home in Los Angeles. Jason Wingreen was born in Brooklyn on October 9, 1920.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Oz' producer Sean Whitesell dead at 52*

*Sean David Gerard Whitesell*, a writer and producer for television shows including "Oz" and "The Killing", is dead. He passed away after a long battle with cancer. 

Whitesell died last Thursday, a representative of talent agency WME told hollywoodreporter.com. He was 52. 

*In Remembrance*
.


----------



## Lwaxy

David Bowie has died of cancer. http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35278872

He kind of made it perfect with just releasing his last album on his birthday. Thanks for your music and inspiration.


----------

